# Are my Chihuahua puppies long-haired?



## $Fizzel$

My long-haired Female just gave birth to two puppies. The father is short. How old do they have to before can you tell if they are long-Hair? I know the history and the chances. Just by sight, can't tell myself. Although, have never scene puppies this small.


----------



## princesslisa31

I have no idea but they ar soooo cute!!!!


----------



## Ciarra

About 4weeks old you should be able to tell if they are long hair or not, by if they have long hair over their nails on the feet.


----------



## Kioana

so far doesn't look like it to me , it's ealry but they skin looks smooth on the feet


----------



## lilbabyvenus

They look smooth and have really short fur, but yeah, it is very early yet...


----------



## $Fizzel$

*Better Shot*

I have a better pic. I am thinking that both are going to be long hair. Although, they are only about two weeks. His hairs are really smooth, and soft to the touch. The father's short coat is more corse.

If you need a better view lager pic is here...
http://s383.photobucket.com/albums/...ion=view&current=IMG00111-20090405-2346-1.jpg


----------



## Mandy

awwww very cute puppies


----------



## $Fizzel$

*Thanks a lot for the input.*

I had no idea a site like this existed tell last night. I have read a lot about Chihuahuas' in the past 4 years of having one. I really would have utilized this in the beginning. I am not going anywhere for a while so you will have pics the whole time. We will see how they come out. Thanks again.


----------



## Kioana

oh yea from the 2nd pic they loook it


----------



## katsrevenge

Absolutely no clue. But they are soo cute!! Looking forward to as the grow pictures. I missed all this with my girl.


----------



## Bethany

Very cute, a male and a female?


----------



## $Fizzel$

Ya the lighter one is a girl. Much smaller then my Hennessy. I think he is going to be a bruiser. The mothers brother is a 14 pound Chi. He is amazing. I am a big guy that loves Chi, but looking for more my size out of the breed. My other male, Harvey is 5.5lbs.


----------



## Harley's Mom

It looks as though Hennessy is going to be LC. What a sweetie. They are both adorable. You are very lucky!


----------



## $Fizzel$

*I have another question?*

So, my males skull has his ears positioned up. My long haired female has her ears more on the side is there a term for this? These are the parents of the puppies.


----------



## Chico's Mum

Sorry I don't know 
Congrats on the new pups. There to cute for words. 
And welcome to Chi people. Post more pics as they grow please.


----------



## $Fizzel$

*Another Pic*

He is growing so fast its crazy. I can't wait tell he is living out of my book bag. Thats what his mother did. I have a shot of his mother too and look it's the Chihuahua-People Forum in the background on her pic.

His Mother Irish










My Baby Hennessy


----------



## yorkshirelass

smooth is the dominant gene, so probs they will smooth haired, i always say do your home work if you are going to breed, pups look beautiful


----------



## Jessica

He looks longcoat to me! The pups are adorable and welcome to the forums!


----------

